# Prozac anyone?



## Reege (Dec 20, 2000)

I am just getting ready to start taking prozac for depression and I am wondering about your experiences. Does anyone take it just for depression? How effective is it and when did you notice a change?Any info you give would be much appreciated.Thanks,Reege


----------



## honichou (Jun 30, 2002)

I have been on Prozac for about 10 years, at this point as a prophylaxis against depression. It is not the only thing that I take (I take Tegretol as well, which is an anti-convulsant that has mood stabilization properties, and lithium). Prozac has worked for me. I take a low dose, mainly because I couldn't tolerate a very high dose. The most that I can take is 10mg a day. Above that dose, the medication usually makes me feel as if I have a jackhammer between my legs (very painful spasms of the prostate). I have heard that, for women, Prozac can cause painful spasms akin to orgasm. It's not supposed to be much fun.The good news is that low doses work. If you do go on Prozac and have any of these side effects, you might try to lower the dose until the side effects disappear. This is how I got to 10mg a day.One other thing to know: Prozac can cause agitation. This has never happened to me, but it is a known side effect. One thing to try is to take the Prozac in the morning instead of at night.In summary, Prozac does work as an anti-depressant. Unfortunately, the only way to know if it will work for you is to try it.Good luck.Steven


----------

